# Follia - romanzo su tradimento, amore e psicosi



## derailed (24 Novembre 2012)

Titolo Follia 
Autore McGrath Patrick



Una grande storia di amore e morte e della perversione dell'occhio
clinico che la osserva. Dall'interno di un tetro manicomio criminale
vittoriano uno psichiatra comincia a esporre il caso clinico più
perturbante della sua carriera: la passione tra Stella Raphael, moglie di
un altro psichiatra, e Edgar Stark, artista detenuto per uxoricidio. Alla
fine del libro ci si troverà a decidere se la "follia" che percorre il libro è solo nell'amour 

io l'ho letto in poche ore e merita parecchio. ve lo consiglio.!!




http://www.ibs.it/code/9788845913600/mcgrath-patrick/follia.html


----------



## Hellseven (26 Novembre 2012)

derailed ha detto:


> Titolo Follia
> Autore McGrath Patrick
> 
> 
> ...



Anche il film è molto bello, peraltro fedelisimo al libro. Angosciante  in manieera estrema: la scena in cui lei lascia annegare il figlio o la  figlia (mi sfuge in questo istante)  perché vaga con la mente nel sogno è  struggente, da lacrime di disperazione.
Anche la restante produzione di McGrath è meritevole di lettura, mai  banale, che nasce da esperienze acquisite direttamente. Ciao :smile:


----------



## dammi un nome (26 Novembre 2012)

derailed ha detto:


> Titolo Follia
> Autore McGrath Patrick
> 
> 
> ...





è tra i romanzi piu straordianri che abbia letto. l autore è figlio di uno psicanalista, non poteva essere diversamente.  leggendolo capirete il perchè.


----------



## dammi un nome (26 Novembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Anche il film è molto bello, peraltro fedelisimo al libro. Angosciante  in manieera estrema: la scena in cui lei lascia annegare il figlio o la  figlia (mi sfuge in questo istante)  perché vaga con la mente nel sogno è  struggente, da lacrime di disperazione.
> Anche la restante produzione di McGrath è meritevole di lettura, mai  banale, che nasce da esperienze acquisite direttamente. Ciao :smile:



è uscito ?
non lo visto, che bello...lo cerco subito!!!

quella scena , è ...tra le piu forti che io abbia mai letto. ne esci stordito da quelle pagine.


si, hai ragione, anche gli altri che ha scritto meritano.


----------



## derailed (26 Novembre 2012)

anche il morbo di Haggard é agghiacciante o.o soprattutto il finale é da psicosi xD


----------

